# HPS laser TURP  52648 conversion to 52601 turp



## ncantello (Jan 27, 2009)

Procedure started as 52648 greenlight laser resection of extremely large median lobe.  After 45 minutes of laser vaporization, physician concluded the median lobe was too large for greenlight procedure.  The procedure was then converted to transurethral resection of prostate 52601 which required significant minipulation along bladder neck due to large size of the lobe.

How would I code this?  52601-22 or 52648-74 and 52601????

Any input would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm going to say 52601-22 only


----------



## ncantello (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you.

I was thinking the same thing.  I appreciate the validation!

Nancy


----------

